# 2017 Cruze LT rear sway bar available?



## 8ntsane (May 31, 2018)

Hello all
I have a2017 LT sedan with out the z-link. I have been looking to se if a rea sway bar can be added to this car. I have not found anything.
This car has only 25,000 K on it, and it does not feel really stable in the wind at hyway speeds, when passing transports. I'm not ure if a sway at would be
the fix or not. If anyone knows of a aftermarket bolt on, I would ike to hear about it.

Thanks


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

never seen anything but adding some eibach lowering springs when available would help! i have them on right now as the test car and they are awesome


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Because the rear axle is actually a 'twist beam' there is no swaybar required......the axle itself is a giant swaybar.

On earlier twistbeams, the section that connected the left to right trailing arm was not a solid tube......it was instead a open sided 'U'. Those had a optional swaybar that lived in the 'U' section and was connected to each trailing arm. (older Cavalier/Cobalts).

Rob


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I have a non Z-link Gen I and have added the Whiteline swaybar and am very glad I did. I would look to see if they have one for the Gen II's.


----------

